# why is water coming out of the showerhead and handheld shower at the same time.



## sisyphus (Mar 26, 2014)

hello all, installed a new shower fixture and a handheld shower on what would normally be where the tub spout would go. I also installed one of those small shut off valve that you normally put on your shower arm where I have the handheld shower. when I turn the shower on, I get water coming out of the showerhead and the handheld shower at the same time. can someone give me any advce as to what I messed up? thanks


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 26, 2014)

There's a valve that is held open by gravity or water pressure and diverts the water to the spout 
except 
when the pressure drops because you opened the valve to the handheld unit and then all the water is supposed to come out of the handheld unit?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2014)

Your deverter valve is leaking. You have a flow resticter im the shower head that build up pressure and it leaks thru the deverter valve. Most people just put the valve at the shower head and have them both up top, and they leak there too.


----------



## guyod (Mar 28, 2014)

Im not sure what you are using for a shut off valve but it obviously isn't working. Try a different shut off valve.
Use something like this


----------



## sisyphus (Mar 28, 2014)

here's a couple of pictures of the shut off valves I've tried including the laundry bib I've tried last. the laundry bib seems to lessen the amount of water coming out of the showerhead when I open it completely. but there's still quite a bit of water coming out of the shower head. simular to a weak shower.





 thanks for the responses.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 28, 2014)

Water finds the easiest route to travel, any restiction on the water will build up pressure, it dosn't take much to drive the water to the shower head. On a reguler tub spout the pipe in the spout is larger to deal with this problem. You are going to find a way to put a valve to turn off the flow to the shower head.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 28, 2014)

This is a bit pricy but something like this is what is needed.
http://www.tsbrass.com/products/b-1097-two-way-diverter-valve


----------



## sisyphus (Mar 28, 2014)

thanks for the suggestion, including the shut off valve. however if I have to open the wall up my wife's going to kill me. this project took longer than expected. I'll have to live with it, or figure something else. thanks again.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 28, 2014)

Can you get to the pipe going to the shower anywhere esle like thru some drywall in another room, then you could just drill a single hole thru the tile, maybe. Just a single shut off valve would work.


----------



## sisyphus (Mar 29, 2014)

let me think about this. thanks again


----------



## guyod (Mar 29, 2014)

I got the 2 shower heads mixed up.   Its like neal said with an internal shut off or if the ceiling was lowered you could use this at the rain head 





http://www.faucetdirect.com/kingsto...!!6438712403&gclid=COXek_ruuL0CFfNxOgod0jcAuA


----------



## sisyphus (Mar 30, 2014)

thanks for the suggestions everyone. my wife will just have to multitask and clean the shower while bathing.


----------



## Fred27 (Apr 8, 2014)

You can always find the solutions for your problems. All you need is to ask help from the expert for the services that are very compelling.


----------

